

Microsoft goes public with plans for its new Windows 8 file system - akshayms
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-goes-public-with-plans-for-its-new-windows-8-file-system/11666

======
makecheck
Well, they publicly released file system plans for Longhorn back in the day
too, and it went nowhere.

I regularly take about a tablespoon of salt with any "plans" I hear from
Microsoft.

